# Who has Siren 2 in stock?



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

Any vendor have the siren 2 in stock who can ship overnight so i can have the package before the weekend, as im leaving on holiday on Saturday


----------



## BumbleBee (5/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Any vendor have the siren 2 in stock who can ship overnight so i can have the package before the weekend, as im leaving on holiday on Saturday


http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-At...-clearomisers/Digiflavor-Siren-2-24mm-MTL-RTA


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

W


BumbleBee said:


> http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-At...-clearomisers/Digiflavor-Siren-2-24mm-MTL-RTA



What is the cost of overnight shipping? Can i do a direct bank payment?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> W
> 
> 
> What is the cost of overnight shipping? Can i do a direct bank payment?


Courier Guy is R99, you are welcome to do an EFT


----------

